# 6 ft half full planted tank



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

this tank was planted a bit differently from some of my other tanks
click picture to get it to roll


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking setup, very lush looking!


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

tks, the planting above the water was very enjoyable, watching how different plants performed, they really took off to the extent that it left below water in the shade, I think I have some pictures somewhere of growth a few months later, I will have a look and post them if I can find them.
the fish in the tank really seemed to thrive in the setup, I kept a mix of tetra species and dwarf cichlids, most spawned producing surviving fry thanks to the masses of plant root tangles and dark shaded areas in the tank


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice. I like things like this that are "different". You did a great job on it and the plants look extremely healthy.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

tks, if you think about it the plants above the water have a huge advantage, nearer to the light source, an unlimited supply to the C02 they require and their roots in the water taking in whatever nutrient they require


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

this is cool. How long has it been up and running. I have always wanted to try this but was afraid of the water stains on tank from the lower level and also splashing from filtration.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

hi, I set the tank up around April of 2011 and ran the tank up until I sold it this summer, here is a video a friend took in its early days,

there was plenty of planting under the water then, later I added more wood sticking out above the water line to allow for my growing interest in the plants above the water, as these grew they created more and more shade in the tank itself but created a whole different aquascape ( I hate that word!!!)
the tank was filtered with two externals with the spray bars on the returns faced into the top back of the tank this gave the effect of a waterfall down the back pane and reduced the noise from the water returning back to the tank. I also added a wavemaker to the tank to increase circulation in the water column.
the fish stock varied throughout the tanks life, some of the fish that were there were , Apistogramma baenchi inka1, checkerboard cichlids, various tetras and plecos, many of the fish spawned and fry were often found in the tank but the most notable spawning in the tank was the colony of morpho tetras (Poecilocharax weitzmani ) these were simply an amazing little fish to watch, not your average tetra, but one that behaves more like a dwarf cichlid in its spawning methods, males displaying to each other is a sight to behold.
the plant species that I concentrated on above the water were mostly species and forms of Anubis, some mosses and riccia, I also added , with varying success plants like Cryptanthus bivittatus , these did really well and looked great, the ones that were nearer the light source took on a vivid red colouration, Aeschynanthus cult 'mona lisa' this grew slowly , very slowly only putting out the odd leaf, but when I removed it I could not believe the root system , how it had developed and attached itself to some of the wood, Rhipsalis cassutha, this grew very slowly, doing nothing for a long time, but then it started to produce roots, creeping across the Anubais leaves , nice interesting plant. a Vriesea (hybrid?), i am not sure exactly what species it was, maybe guttata or a hybrid of guttata, this grew steadily too and some spanish moss ( Tillandsia usneoides ) that did not do great, i think it was just a bit too humid for the plant.
Over time the faults in the tank layout became evident, the main one being that the branches of wood I used were not thick enough, as the plant mass above the water increased so to did the weight, branches began to bend and then crack with the weight, if i were to do this again I would start out with a good solid structure to place the plants on and let it fill in over time, as it was the tank was a case of ' lets see how it progresses and develops' 
I said I would root out some other pictures, I just have not got around to it yet, my old photobucket account is a bit of a mess! but i will get there over the next couple of days
joe


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, very nice! Looks like a little rain forest!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Very nicely done.


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

tks guys, 
here are a few of the pictures I promised earlier
two full tank shots


and two pics, one of the left hand side and one of the right


and here is the piece of java fern after removing it when the branch it was on cracked


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's an incredible tank! Hopefully the new owner kept it similar. ..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I want that java fern!!


----------



## joemc (Sep 23, 2012)

:lol: you are a little bit late . I split it into 6 or 8 pieces and gave it out to friends , the same with most of the other plants .
The new owner of the tank filled it to the top and planted it , it looked pretty green and grew well .
It is only now that i really miss having a heavily planted tank, so am temped to start another .


----------

